# Programming Java



## anerki (Oct 23, 2002)

Hyo all,

I started this year with IT at the university in Ghent here and we're learning Java as one of our main courses ... What would you guys suggest I use, I have no idea whatsoever what I should use. The prof. uses Emacs (on Linux, but I know Emacs exists on Mac and Windows as well).

I also need sth to simulate a command line. To use 'javac', 'java', 'set CLASSPATH', ... Any suggestions? 

I prefer Classic applications because my Powerbook is a G3/266 and I am among those who deem Classic faster than OS X if you have an older G3.

Thanx!
.anerki


----------



## gigi (Oct 23, 2002)

Why not try one of the Linux distro, yellow dog is prety good....you can have a dual boot linux/macos 9 machine.


----------



## anerki (Oct 23, 2002)

Well, I'm going to order the new Powerbook when it comes out, and since I'm kinda lazy, I prefer not going to the trouble of installing Linux on the machine, then just having to remove everything after a month or less ... (I'm selling my old Powerbook to my sister, and since she's used to  Classic ...

Unless there's sth like VirtualPC but with Linux? Or Virtual PC with Linux installed? I have Virtual PC on my Mac so can I just install it and then install Linux on it? (I've been told Redhat is best for beginners, I'm not doubting your opinion, I have no knowledge whatsoever with Linux).

But still, Java on Classic would be easiest ...


----------



## elander (Oct 23, 2002)

If you really want to bother with a CLI, running Redhat in Virtual PC is ok. If, on the other hand, you are interested in really learning object oriented programming, and a good modeling approach, you might want to try BlueJ instead. It's a free IDE written in Java, where you model in UML and generate code from the diagrams directly. Check it out at http://www.bluej.org/


----------



## dsnyder (Oct 24, 2002)

Java in OS 9 is very outdated.  The latest JDK available is only 1.1.8.  I expect that your course uses at least 1.3.  

http://developer.apple.com/java/classic.html


----------



## symphonix (Oct 25, 2002)

I would highly recommend running some version of OS X. That way, you'll have access to command-line java (javac, javadoc, etc) as well as emacs, and all those unix-editors, and the Developer Tools.
Alternately, since OS X will run pretty slow on your machine (though a lot of RAM would probably make it quite pleasant), get one of the distributions of Linux for PPC. YellowDog is supposedly a very good one, and will offer most of the above. There is also the Darwin Collection, which I haven't tried, which includes a lot of Java stuff, though I get the impression thats aimed at the real techies.

I would also recommend having a look at:

BlueJ - A java IDE that is really useful for learning and for testing code. I know they have an OS X version, though I'm not sure abot classic.

Borland JBuilder - There is a personal edition of this available for free download (you'll have to register, though, but I haven't had any junkmail from them yet).

Good luck with your course.


----------



## LordCoven (Nov 11, 2002)

Hey there,

Just to provide my to cents:

I program Java professionally and use ViM. That's just personal preference, but my reasons might interest you (most of these will go for emacs, too, BTW):

1) I've got ViM on all plattforms (Solaris, Windoze (Cygwin), Linux, OS X .. and anything else you'd care to mention)

2) You get to know the code libraries better. Once you've typed in a command a hundred times, you won't forget it. Of course, this happens over a fairly long period of time and not overnight.
(Plus, I will concede that for people who are slow typers code-completion is indeed an effectivity / efficiency boost!)

3) I can edit the text MUCH faster than in any of the IDE editors. Again, this relies on you knowing all the key-bindings / commands and you don't learn those overnight either (over the course of a few months, maybe) ... hell - I'm still learning new ViM commands now! (after two years of intensive use).
(Here I will concede that JBuilder does have good Vi(M) integration with JbVi ... it doesn't actually integrate ViM, but instead is an editor plug-in which provides a lot of the functionality you expect from ViM visa vis editing)

If you have to use an IDE, I'd go for JBuilder (don't know JBlue, so can't comment on that - check it out if the other's have suggested it ) Alternatives worth looking at are NetBeans (a bit slow for my liking, tho) and Together (another UML / coding tool) ... but that's not free. (But I do like it (for an IDE, that is )))

Anyway - just thought I'd throw in an extra opinion 

C


----------



## Tigger (Nov 12, 2002)

For programming Java on Mac OS 9 or below:

You need the MRJ SDK. In there are some tools to compile java source code and execute it.

It is  a little odd to use it, but if you get used to these things it goes quite well. (I bought my B/W G3 waiting for OS X and as it took longer than expected I started programming Java on OS 8.6, that's the only reason I went through that hassle).

You even can get Swing running on OS X if you download the Swing package that is available (link should be somewhere around http://developer.apple.com/java/ )

Java is really slow on Mac OS 9, so be prepared. But for some little programs for learning Java, it is enough.


----------



## LordCoven (Nov 12, 2002)

... you mean "You can also get Swing running on OS 9.x ...", seeing as how it already runs in OS X out of the box )

C


----------



## Tigger (Nov 12, 2002)

oops, yes, sorry!

I'm kinda used to put a X behind the Mac OS.


----------

